# A Sudden and Abrupt Turn.



## Delicron (14 Jan 2008)

I've posted a few times on here, but have largely been lurking around here for the past 6 months or so (though I only signed up here in September, after I started my application process).  I've really been looking around the site, avidly reading threads that seemed relevant, especially those related to recruiting stories, and other information.  This place has been a bastion for my military interest, and has become the number one site I visit when I get to work, and when I go to bed.  As well, it is a large part of the impetus that got me to finally realize my dream and join the military as an officer.  For that, this entire site and its members have my heartfelt thanks.

I was just reading some of the other threads in here about personal stories and I saw N-CK's thread, and saw that he's also going through CFRC Calgary.  That kind of got me going to write my own story (I'll probably want to know what I was thinking later   ).  So here goes...

I've always had an eye for the military, it's been integral in my life, even though I have no relatives to speak of that were in it recently (aside from my Grandfather's experience in the Italian Alpiner's in WWII).  I was an Air Cadet for as long as you could be, from 12 until they booted me out at 19.  I was really interested in the doing ROTP through RMC when I graduated, but to be honest, the recruiters at that time in Calgary pretty much scared me away.  So I went on a long and convoluted journey to get my Bachelor's degree, which ended up being at two Universities (SFU and U of C), and getting my commercial pilot's license at Mount Royal College.  Needless to say, I did a lot, and experienced a lot, but this past April I finally received my Bachelor's Degree in English.

Having received this degree, I did it while maintaining a full time job selling VW's; a job that I'm extremely grateful to have, as it has directly paid for: a house, my degree, and a new car.  I make good money here, and if I was to stay, my earning potential will only go up.  However, this is where I experienced 'professional stagnation'.  I looked at myself and what I respected in others, as well as this site, in addition to many many job listings, I determined that the only place I can think of making a career for myself that suits the ideals I hold strong is *The Canadian Forces*.

The difficult part was switching my preference from Pilot to MARS.  Now I know pilot applicants are a dime a dozen, and there are so many who peruse this site with the fantasy of being top gun or some other ****.  But I do know that being a pilot has been a huge part of me for many years (hence the Commercial License).  However, I have an equal fascination with ships and the Navy (despite being the most landlocked SOB you've likely seen in years).  The only seas I have seen (apart from traveling and a Cruise) have been covered in wheat!  But having looked at the career in great depth, and seen that it might represent an even greater challenge for me than even pilot can provide (feel free to correct me on that, total hearsay).  I hope this is true!

Since I've applied, I have indeed switched to MARS when it became apparent (and through some very effective counseling from fellow member Wootan 9, I sold them their Jetta  ) that the delay in training for pilot would be more than I would want.  So here I sit, I've been Merit Listed for MARS, and have been waiting on a call confirming that I've been let on to the NOAB that is (supposedly) happening on the first week of March.  If so, I can mark then end of my cushy little car sales job, and hopefully mark the beginning of a career where I can interact professionally with the many fine souls that constitute this website!

(Thanks for listening, I get kind of long winded so I apologize...damn English degree  )


----------



## bbell (14 Jan 2008)

My story is quite similar. We both kind of hit the wall in sales ( i do medical implants) and contemplated career satisfaction vs. money. Now that i have applied and am waiting for the spring course as well, i can't wait to quit and start my career in the CF. Its good to know that there are others who, relatively, this late in life make the same decision i am to serve with the best and fight for his country.

i have been reading as much as possible on this site to prepare and i find it extremely useful. There were a lot of things i didn't think to expect when i selected Infantry officer as my trade, however i welcome the good with the bad as challenge is the main reason for my current "stagnation". 

good luck and maybe i will see you at BMOQ (talked to the recruiter today, still no word on the March/April course dates)


----------



## Delicron (15 Jan 2008)

It's good to know there are some that understand the situation!  I'm sure that both our careers would progress to the point where we are comfortable in what we earn for a family and so on, but, you're right, it came down to that trade off between money and career satisfaction.  And thankfully, career satisfaction won out  ;D .

As for IAP / BOTP (BMOQ), I have to pass the NOAB (Naval Officer 'Something' Board, I don't know for sure what the A means, I think it's Aptitude) in order to get sent to a course.  And that is the course that is apparently going to occur in the first week of March.  I still don't know if I'm even going to it, but the impression I got was that it is likely.  As for BMOQ, yeah!  It seems if the timing is right, we might be on the same course (that late spring, early summer time frame)!  Hope to see you then!


----------



## bbell (15 Jan 2008)

yah you bet. keep me posted on your progress and we can fight over flames vs. oilers


----------



## Delicron (4 Feb 2008)

I updated this on the Application samples as well, but it seems I have been scheduled for a NOAB on March 3rd.  Hopefully this means that if all goes well, I can actually be scheduled for the BMOQ in May.  I just hope it is not filled up completely by then!  Judging by the threads on NOAB, it looks like a fun and challenging trip!


----------



## bbell (4 Feb 2008)

Right on man. I wont be doing any med/interview until April. So it sounds like the May course is an impossibility for me now.


----------



## Delicron (4 Feb 2008)

Did you get confirmation of when those might be?  I heard through my file manager that some trades are closed so hence the delay, I can't remember, was yours closed for this fiscal year?


----------



## bbell (4 Feb 2008)

Infantry is full right now, but they expect it to open again in April, so thats when they want to do the interview and medical.


----------



## Kevin (11 Feb 2008)

Hi Delicron, looks like I'll be meeting you in B.C. I've been scheduled for the march NOAB as well!


----------



## Delicron (11 Feb 2008)

Hey!  That sounds cool!  I've heard of one other on here that's going to it, so hopefully it will be a good time ;D


----------



## Scathach (24 Feb 2008)

Hi Delicron & Kevin, 

I look forward to meet you in Esquimalt for NOAB. I have been merit listed since November 07 as Airfield Eng. but only switched to MARS a couple of weeks ago after moving to Halifax. Do you know what to expect from NOAB? I know another recruit, as chaplain, who was sent to Ottawa for 4 days in a "Board Review" and she has shared some interesting information. Let me know!


----------



## Delicron (24 Feb 2008)

Scathach said:
			
		

> Hi Delicron & Kevin,
> 
> I look forward to meet you in Esquimalt for NOAB. I have been merit listed since November 07 as Airfield Eng. but only switched to MARS a couple of weeks ago after moving to Halifax. Do you know what to expect from NOAB? I know another recruit, as chaplain, who was sent to Ottawa for 4 days in a "Board Review" and she has shared some interesting information. Let me know!



Are you going to be attending the NOAB that's coming up at the beginning of march?  If so, I hope to meet you there!
As for the NOAB experience, there's a comprehensive thread on it on the site, but I don't have the link since I'm doing this on my ipod, I'll try to find it when I get home however.  If you're not going to the upcoming one though, I can try to augment the other threads already excellent observations.

And if anyone viewing this is going to the March 3-7 NOAB, please introduce yourself on the NOAB thread I started in the recruiting forum.  Thanks!   ;D


----------



## Delicron (25 Feb 2008)

Scathach, here is the link I promised earlier:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/52231.0.html

It's a great read, take a look and it should give you most of what you'll need to know.


----------



## Scathach (25 Feb 2008)

Delicron,

It was a good read. Thank you.

I will indeed be attending the NOAB from March 3-March 7. I am truly excited about this opportunity!

OK. Off to find that thread you just mentioned, and introduce myself. 

Take care.


----------



## Delicron (11 Apr 2008)

Well, I guess since everything kinda happened really fast, I should update this and give it some conclusion!

I went on my NOAB and was indeed offered a position as a MARS officer in the Navy.  It was a great experience for me, and really helped me wrap my head around this massive change in my life.  Plus, I got to be interviewed on TV when we did the day-sail on HMCS Vancouver!  Regardless, it seems to have worked out for me.  Basic training is now merely two weeks away, and is in sunny Victoria instead of the normal St. Jean.  I'm in the process of winding down my current job, which I've been doing for the last 6 years, so I'll be pretty wistful come the 19th (my last day at work).

I would like to personally thank everyone on Army.ca for giving advice when needed, and answering others questions that related to my own.  All were extremely helpful.  Hopefully I can go into basic with my mind and eyes wide open, and succeed at this extremely challenging venture.

Thanks again!


----------

